# Panga Marine 18 Evo



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Just picked up my new boat from Panga Marine in Sarasota on Saturday. A brief test run on the bay there and I headed home to Houston. Then another run on Lake Houston by my house. I haven't had a chance to test out the true poling depth or really get into things but both the bay and lake were pretty choppy and this thing ran super smooth, dry, and comfortable. I can't wait to get more time on the water on this baby.

Not remotely a microskiff but I'm super excited at the versatility this thing offers.



















Pics don't do this front deck justice, it's freaking huge.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome, can't wait to see more pics. Post your some more that show the hull shape more if you can.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Sick! Congrats.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is one good looking boat. Let us know how she runs and poles. Looks like she'll take chop and track well while poling


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice macro !


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Really nice


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

nice boat man, that thing has versatile written all over it


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome boat! I'm keep us updated on how it poles


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

I've got "Panga Envy"


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Panga Marine posted those photos on Facebook, last week, and I was drooling all over it. Amazing boat, my friend. Can't wait to hear about the poling depth. Keep us posted!

I've been looking for a boat that can give me much of what a true poling skiff would offer while still being versatile enough for family boating and dolphin watching when guests are in town. I really think the Panga is the best choice for us, all around. Looking forward to a test run.


----------



## Shallow Hal (Jun 4, 2013)

Do you have any real world draft numbers? Great looking skiff!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Just picked up my new boat from Panga Marine in Sarasota on Saturday. A brief test run on the bay there and I headed home to Houston. Then another run on Lake Houston by my house. I haven't had a chance to test out the true poling depth or really get into things but both the bay and lake were pretty choppy and this thing ran super smooth, dry, and comfortable. I can't wait to get more time on the water on this baby.
> 
> Not remotely a microskiff but I'm super excited at the versatility this thing offers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I think it's a cool ride and still fuel efficient since it's not beamy. But it's something that will get you home safe and dry when the weather and waves kick up, which they often do. You could of gotten away with a 60 on that 18. Curious tho, what was the dry weight of the hull? If you only had one skiff, that boat would give you a lot of options.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Shallow Hal said:


> Do you have any real world draft numbers? Great looking skiff!


I just ordered a push pole. Sadly, as soon as I got it home I had to be out of town for a few days for my grandfather's funeral and then a few more for a business trip. I haven't even had time to get to the Texas Parks & Wildlife office to get my registration completed.

I hope to have those numbers soon.

Backwater- it's a heavy boat. The dry weight is around 1200#. I went with the 90 over the 60 because I wanted a little extra oomph in case I had to beat a storm in from the near-shore rigs we have here which range from 3-10 miles offshore.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Congrats on the new boat! I was out on a buddies 22' this weekend and its almost got me leaning towards a Panga because of how versatile they really are.


----------



## woodspinner (Sep 26, 2015)

GREAT BOAT
Can you tell me the base cost of the boat only with seats and live well?
I am in Southern Az and will be buying from someone in Puert Penasco or some location in Mexico.
I was thinking a 16 ft but is there much cost differenced in the 18 ft.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

woodspinner said:


> GREAT BOAT
> Can you tell me the base cost of the boat only with seats and live well?
> I am in Southern Az and will be buying from someone in Puert Penasco or some location in Mexico.
> I was thinking a 16 ft but is there much cost differenced in the 18 ft.


Panga Marine here in SW FL does not offer a 16, and there are some pretty substantial differences in price between the different Panga producers, so it's tough to compare this particular boat to a 16 produced in Mexico.

There was a company offering Panga hulls produced in Mexico that were then imported and finished, but I'm not sure they're still around.

I believe the Panga Marine Evo prices that get tossed around are 28-32K for BMT, but you can start with a bare 18' hull for much much less and customize it as you'd like.

Shipping to Arizona seems as though it would be prohibitive, but I doubt very seriously that the imported hulls can hold a candle to the quality that I've seen in the Panga Marine boats. It would be worth checking out, for sure.

Let us know what you find out! Best of luck!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

So ,What is the verdict? 
Handle seas? pole? Tippy?
Things u would change?
What is the story on the 90 v. 115/
thanks

It is my number 1 boat in the future


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

That thing is sweet!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Finn, we need an update!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Backwater said:


> Finn, we need an update!


Funny enough I was just out today celebrating President's Day.

Unfortunately no fish were caught because it was blowing 25 and cloudy so even in relatively clear water we couldn't see anything until right over it and controlling the boat in that wind was a chore. 

True poling draft- about 8". Tracks well. Can be difficult to get moving, especially over soft mud where your push pole sinks about 3' into the muck. Can get up and moving in about 18" (haven't truly tested less though) and will run in 12". Super stable and just eats up the chop. Very dry unless you've got that wind on your beam. 

I'm very pleased but would change a couple things:
- I'd reconfigure the layout for the under-gunnel fly rod holders/tubes
- there are garboard drains in the cockpit, meaning water can enter into the cockpit and drain directly out the sides. There are also some drains into the bilge but I'm actually considering having the drains professionally plugged and drains from the cockpit directly into the bilge installed- would do this at a local glass shop
- I'm looking into having a folding leaning post/step welded onto the poling platform so I've got some support when I need to stand up while running and also to help get up & down from the poling platform more easily.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2016)

wow! that thing looks great. dry ride, fuel efficient, rough water capable and tracks well. looks great. more pictures! maybe some fishy ones.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh, and I really like the medium gray color but I think I'd have gone with a lighter gray cockpit & decks.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

First, nice ride!

I take it that the side scuppers are to low and water comes in?
What is the concern w/ the configuring of the holders.?
Does one have to stand to run the boat because of the high bow?

I am glad to see u went w/ the 90 but was their discussion concerning a 115 pros and cons?

What did u do w/ the console seat...Live well? cooler?

Thanks for "puttin" up w/ the questions......


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I bolded my responses.



topnative2 said:


> First, nice ride!
> 
> I take it that the side scuppers are to low and water comes in? *Correct, they're right at the water line.
> *
> ...


----------

